# Frack-happy Oklahoma rocked by 20 earthquakes in just one day



## Synthaholic (Aug 22, 2014)

*Frack-happy Oklahoma rocked by 20 earthquakes in just one day *

*The state's dramatic increase in seismic activity is linked to oil and gas operations *







Even judging by the state’s new standards for seismic activity (we’re calling it “the new California”), Tuesday was a dramatic day for Oklahoma. The state Geological Survey recorded 20 earthquakes in as many hours. If seven quakes in two days are considered a “swarm,” then what the frack do we call this?

Most were tiny, probably even imperceptible, although people definitely felt the largest one, which registered at a 4.3 magnitude. Four of the quakes recorded today add to the growing total of tremors that register as a 3.0 magnitude or higher, the number of which has spiked since — not at all coincidentally – fracking activity began to proliferate in the state.

Specifically, it’s wastewater injection wells (in which waste from fracking operations is injected, forcibly, into the ground) that we have to worry about. A study released last month established that the two are connected — what’s more, the researchers found that just four wells were responsible for 20 percent of the earthquakes recorded between 2008 and 2013. That’s over 100 of them.

ClimateProgress highlights these charts from a recent Oklahoma Geology Survey presentation, which show how the general rise in seismic activity is quickly becoming the state’s new reality. “No documented cases of induced seismicity,” it asserts, “have ever come close to the current earthquake rates or the area over which the earthquakes are occurring”:


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope they totally screw up their state, since the people there aren't smart enough to rein in these land rapists.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 22, 2014)

*yaaaaawn....*


----------



## RGR (Aug 22, 2014)

Which is it? Hydraulic fracturing causing earthquakes, or Class II injections wells doing what they have been doing even back on those graphs when there wasn't any micro-seismic activity. Or haven't you actually thought about this yet, you just post....stuff.....?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> *Frack-happy Oklahoma rocked by 20 earthquakes in just one day *
> 
> *The state's dramatic increase in seismic activity is linked to oil and gas operations *
> 
> ...



So how many people have died or been injured by these Earthquakes?  Also, where was the picture above taken?  Nothing in the article says it was actually taken in Oklahoma or that the cracking was actually caused by earthquakes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

RGR said:


> Which is it? Hydraulic fracturing causing earthquakes, or Class II injections wells doing what they have been doing even back on those graphs when there wasn't any micro-seismic activity. Or haven't you actually thought about this yet, you just post....stuff.....?


Oh, the chart is wrong.  I understand now.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> *yaaaaawn....*


If you're gonna drink that much, you have to cut back on the carbs, my friend.  Makes you sleepy.

Try some kale!


----------



## RGR (Aug 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Oh, the chart is wrong.  I understand now.



No. You don't.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 23, 2014)

oh for crying loud, move to Alaska they have the most earthquakes a day of any state. I went though one that 7.9...whoa nelly

SNIP:
*Alaska*
*Earthquake History*
The earth's most active seismic feature, the circum-Pacific seismic belt, brushes Alaska and the Aleutian Islands, where more earthquakes occur than in the other 49 States combined. More than 80 percent of the planet's tremors occur in the circum-Pacific belt, and about six percent of the large, shallow earthquakes are in the Alaska area, *where as many as 4,000 earthquake at various depths are detected in a year.*

ALL of it here:
Alaska







Remember learning about "plate tectonics" in school?  Well, Alaska is constantly responding to this nearly incomprehensible movement. The Pacific Plate is moving northwestwardly under the North American Plate at a rate of approximately 2 1/2 inches per year. The result is many fault lines and earthquakes throughout the state, every day. * Did you know that there are an average of 50-100 earthquakes in Alaska, daily!*
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]all of it here:
Alaskan Earthquakes


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

RGR said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the chart is wrong.  I understand now.
> ...


If you are trying to argue that fracking does not cause earthquakes, then make the argument.  The evidence is overwhelming that it does.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 23, 2014)

OK just so happens to be the only state that allows fracking, right?

Fracking is banned in all of the other 56 states


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> OK just so happens to be the only state that allows fracking, right?
> 
> Fracking is banned in all of the other 56 states


Nope!

Earthquakes in Arkansas May Be Man-Made Experts Warn Fox News

Fracking-Linked Earthquakes Spurring State Regulations - Bloomberg

Guy Earthquake Swarm Arkansas Mystery Quakes May Be Result Of Fracking Disposal

Is the Recent Increase in Felt Earthquakes in the Central US Natural or Manmade 

Could Fracking Earthquakes Shake Pennsylvania StateImpact Pennsylvania

U.S. Geological Survey Links Man-Made Earthquakes to Gas Drilling StateImpact Pennsylvania

Ohio Says Fracking Caused Earthquakes Will Require Drilling Companies To Monitor Seismic Activity

If you need more, use Google!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

[/thread]


----------



## RGR (Aug 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> If you are trying to argue that fracking does not cause earthquakes, then make the argument.  The evidence is overwhelming that it does.



The lead article does not claim that hydraulic fracturing causes quakes. It claims that Class II injection wells do. Please understand the terminology, otherwise you run the risk of looking like yet another eco-pinhead. Hydraulic fracturing itself creates THOUSANDS of microseismic events, those of us who have studied these micro-seismic events to determine ways to increase better fracture propagation know this. Are standing on top of the ground it is happening under. And I can assure you, that if the ground started shifting under our feet, as is implied by the picture in the article, we would immediately stop the job. 

You appear to be confusing two different things. As does the original article. I recommend understanding the difference between earthquakes that matter, and those "earthquakes" created by hydraulic fracturing that can't be felt, or trains on railroad tracks that can. And then understanding that none of THOSE things are the Class II (most of them anyway) disposal wells referenced in the article, and that have been there, doing the same thing they are now, when NO seismic events were recorded on the provided graphs.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow! Frackin' must be *out of control* in California! For the last 1,000,000 years!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2014)

RGR said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If you are trying to argue that fracking does not cause earthquakes, then make the argument.  The evidence is overwhelming that it does.
> ...



What is causing this?


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > *yaaaaawn....*
> ...


Yeah, I got kale, bitch.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2014)

some people will just buy into anything. Fracking is now going to tear the earth apart evidently. I mean isn't that what Daryl Hannah that actress is telling us?

 I wish everyone just stop and think for themselves but some needs to be led around by the nose it seems

these climate progress sites are, SALON and THINKPROGRESS
youbetcha

and get that title, FRACK HAPPY? you can bet some climate expert would speak like that


----------



## RGR (Aug 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> What is causing this?



Two chunks of rock moving in relation to each other in an intermittent fashion. Are you seriously suggesting that you don't know what an earthquake/seismic event even IS?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2014)

RGR said:


> Two chunks of rock moving in relation to each other in an intermittent fashion. Are you seriously suggesting that you don't know what an earthquake/seismic event even IS?


you are claiming these are all-natural, having nothing to do with fracking?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 24, 2014)

Given what I know about the Left I'm going to say this is probable a total fiction made up from altered data or in 2010 they started counting a door slam as a "Seismic event"


----------



## RGR (Aug 24, 2014)

Your article certainly doesn't say they are caused by hydraulic fracturing, why would I?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2014)

RGR said:


> Your article certainly doesn't say they are caused by hydraulic fracturing, why would I?


Why are you dodging my question?


----------



## RGR (Aug 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> you are claiming these are all-natural, having nothing to do with fracking?





CrusaderFrank said:


> Given what I know about the Left I'm going to say this is probable a total fiction made up from altered data or in 2010 they started counting a door slam as a "Seismic event"



As a matter of fact, as instrumentation has become more sensitive, this is exactly part of the issue. Microseismic sondes can detect literally a chunk of rock being split into two using high pressure water. Never felt on the surface, any single completion can generate thousands of these events. But they can't be felt by you or I…and I've been standing right on top of them when I caused them. But those with something to sell can pretend all these "earthquakes" are dangerous. Been going on for 60+ years now, anyone heard of a single human casualty from these "earthquakes", rather than metal fatigue on the surface  allowing metal to fail and killing someone on-site instead?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2014)

maybe you can make a list of WHAT doesn't get your panites all in in bunch?

we'll wait for it... 





I'll bet its a short list


----------



## RGR (Aug 24, 2014)

You aren't asking a question. You are trying to get people to prove a negative. And aren't even familiar with the particulars of what you are talking about. I have already detailed how hydraulic fracturing jobs I have been responsible for have caused thousand of seismic events, i.e. "earthquakes" as this is the same technique used to measure earthquakes. Or train traffic. Or when buildings are being demolished. All of these create seismic waves and are registered as "earthquakes".

You need to understand the basics of this before appearing capable of discussing this issue at more than the average pinhead level.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2014)

RGR said:


> You aren't asking a question. You are trying to get people to prove a negative.



No, I'm asking a question.

I will add a word to the beginning of the sentence, so that I am perfectly clear, and you can stop deflecting:

*Are* you are claiming these are all-natural, having nothing to do with fracking?


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> > Two chunks of rock moving in relation to each other in an intermittent fashion. Are you seriously suggesting that you don't know what an earthquake/seismic event even IS?
> ...


So what if they are (which they aren't)? These events are minor and inconsequential. 

Why don't you go pick on farmers, the true polluters and rapers of all environments.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for finally conceding, Mr. H!

It's a good day!  



No - it's a great day: Suge Knight was shot 6 times last night!


----------



## whitehall (Aug 24, 2014)

The world runs on fossil fuel and oil is power. As long as Hussein keeps lying about alternate energy and keeps the US from engaging in oil exploration and prevents the construction of oil pipelines, fracking is all we got.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Thank you for finally conceding, Mr. H!
> 
> It's a good day!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 25, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> I hope they totally screw up their state, since the people there aren't smart enough to rein in these land rapists.


A swift kick to the nuts, this one needs.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2014)

Is that giant shale in your sigline?  I said KALE!


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 26, 2014)

OK. So the quakes are caused by injection well. And what are these wells injecting? And why? The solution is simple. Any and all damage caused by the quakes should be charged to the companies injecting, and the companies whose product is injected, into these wells. And if the charges are not paid within six months, the companies assets, both financial and real, seized and auctioned.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they totally screw up their state, since the people there aren't smart enough to rein in these land rapists.
> ...



more than one. some people are just born hateful I guess


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 26, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


LOL.
It should be noted that Synth is one o' my faves around here. He knows this.

Why?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Thank you for finally conceding, Mr. H!
> 
> It's a good day!
> 
> ...



wow, you can't be a real person I hope


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 26, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> OK. So the quakes are caused by injection well. And what are these wells injecting? And why? The solution is simple. Any and all damage caused by the quakes should be charged to the companies injecting, and the companies whose product is injected, into these wells. And if the charges are not paid within six months, the companies assets, both financial and real, seized and auctioned.


You do know that frac fluids aren't the only materials disposed of into deep stratigraphic zones?

...or do you?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > OK. So the quakes are caused by injection well. And what are these wells injecting? And why? The solution is simple. Any and all damage caused by the quakes should be charged to the companies injecting, and the companies whose product is injected, into these wells. And if the charges are not paid within six months, the companies assets, both financial and real, seized and auctioned.
> ...



Yep, its also wastewater from good old fashioned oil production, and this method of disposal has been in use for decades.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> OK. So the quakes are caused by injection well. And what are these wells injecting? And why? The solution is simple. Any and all damage caused by the quakes should be charged to the companies injecting, and the companies whose product is injected, into these wells. And if the charges are not paid within six months, the companies assets, both financial and real, seized and auctioned.


If they actually did damage you might have a point Josef. 

You realize your post reeks of fascist right?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > OK. So the quakes are caused by injection well. And what are these wells injecting? And why? The solution is simple. Any and all damage caused by the quakes should be charged to the companies injecting, and the companies whose product is injected, into these wells. And if the charges are not paid within six months, the companies assets, both financial and real, seized and auctioned.
> ...



proof? they don't need no stinking proof, some website said Frack Happy Oklahoma and that's all it took


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > OK. So the quakes are caused by injection well. And what are these wells injecting? And why? The solution is simple. Any and all damage caused by the quakes should be charged to the companies injecting, and the companies whose product is injected, into these wells. And if the charges are not paid within six months, the companies assets, both financial and real, seized and auctioned.
> ...


Does it matter?  It's still causing earthquakes.

Rep. Alan Grayson should introduce a bill that states that no Federal FEMA money be used to pay for disasters caused by fracking, injection wells, etc.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


So why focus on frac fluids?

Because you are a petrophobe. 

Bitch, and slap.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


I'm not focusing on any one component.  I'm against all of it.  Because the trade-off isn't worth it.  We need massive investment in alternative energy and solar and wind and hydro.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> *Frack-happy Oklahoma rocked by 20 earthquakes in just one day *
> 
> *The state's dramatic increase in seismic activity is linked to oil and gas operations *
> 
> ...



Ironic a US state with a lot of Natives okays something that's destroying ancestral lands, but they  throw a tantrum if anyone dares use their words or likeness for a sports team. Get your priorities straight guys geez.


----------



## RGR (Aug 27, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> I'm not focusing on any one component.  I'm against all of it.  Because the trade-off isn't worth it.  We need massive investment in alternative energy and solar and wind and hydro.


We've invested massively in wind and solar. Drive through Kansas on I70, massive investment out the wazoo. And obviously you DO think the trade off is worth it, having yourself used the products of hydraulic fracturing, probably for as long as you've been alive. 

Yet another whiner, who does their whining from the privileged position of having BENEFITED by a thing.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ironic a US state with a lot of Natives okays something that's destroying ancestral lands, but they  throw a tantrum if anyone dares use their words or likeness for a sports team. Get your priorities straight guys geez.



Please tell us who the highest ranking Native American elected official is in Oklahoma.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> You do know that frac fluids aren't the only materials disposed of into deep stratigraphic zones?
> 
> ...or do you?



Mr. H, didn't you note that I did not name any particular industry, company, or government branch? Point is, fluids injected under pressure that get into faults lubricate them, and then they move. And since this movement affects the land around them, including other faults, such as the New Madrid, the effects can be serious.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2014)

No Fracking in NAPA...and it's been rocked with dozens of earthquakes over the past few days.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> some people will just buy into anything. Fracking is now going to tear the earth apart evidently. I mean isn't that what Daryl Hannah that actress is telling us?
> 
> I wish everyone just stop and think for themselves but some needs to be led around by the nose it seems
> 
> ...




It's just the Prog script.   Denounce anything that people Like or Need as EVUL...and then TAX it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> No Fracking in NAPA...and it's been rocked with dozens of earthquakes over the past few days.


^^^ Certified Dumbass


----------



## boedicca (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > No Fracking in NAPA...and it's been rocked with dozens of earthquakes over the past few days.
> ...



Au contraire.  Dumbasses are the ones who continually spew correlation into causation.

In the real world of Knowledge and Logic, the earth is made up of tectonic plates which periodically cause earthquakes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Not in Oklahoma, dumbass.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Dumbass, you are beyond ignorant.

Learn something:

Oklahoma Earthquake Information


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



oh darn that's going to fly in one ear and right out the other
he's an expert didn't you know? p.t. Barnum nailed it right one


----------



## RGR (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Not in Oklahoma, dumbass.



The New Madrid is an interplate fault. And the geographical footprint of its effects is quite substantial, and includes Oklahoma.

Dumbass.


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> > Which is it? Hydraulic fracturing causing earthquakes, or Class II injections wells doing what they have been doing even back on those graphs when there wasn't any micro-seismic activity. Or haven't you actually thought about this yet, you just post....stuff.....?
> ...




No its called incomplete lacking data,not comprehensive.


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> > Two chunks of rock moving in relation to each other in an intermittent fashion. Are you seriously suggesting that you don't know what an earthquake/seismic event even IS?
> ...



Probably are,just as you are saying it is,ya got no proof ether way.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Then Oklahoma should have a history of earthquakes.  It doesn't.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

Oklahoma 5 000 increase in earthquakes - Video - Business News

Increase in Oklahoma earthquakes raises concerns over fracking and wastewater injections - CBS News

Fracking Linked To Increase In Oklahoma Earthquakes - disinformation


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

Fracking and earthquakes Scientists link rise in seismic activity in Oklahoma to increased oil and gas exploration - Americas - World - The Independent


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

Oil Wells Linked to Oklahoma s Stunning Increase In Earthquakes - Yahoo News


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

Oklahoma Wonders Why The Earth Is Shaking - TIME


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Fracking and earthquakes Scientists link rise in seismic activity in Oklahoma to increased oil and gas exploration - Americas - World - The Independent


Oklahoma is the only one of our 57 states that fracks and is now experiencing these UNPRECEDENTED earthquakes?

Coincidence?

Booooosh?

Manmade global warming?


----------



## Zander (Aug 28, 2014)

Fracking causes earthquakes!!
Farting cows cause global warming!!
Exhaling is a green house gas!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Fracking and earthquakes Scientists link rise in seismic activity in Oklahoma to increased oil and gas exploration - Americas - World - The Independent
> ...


I'm so sorry you got here late, Francis.  I already won this thread in post #12.

Maybe the new software will let you set up Alerts for when I create a thread!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 28, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Fracking and earthquakes Scientists link rise in seismic activity in Oklahoma to increased oil and gas exploration - Americas - World - The Independent
> ...




Hanging Chads!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

Zander said:


> Fracking causes earthquakes!!
> Farting cows cause global warming!!
> Exhaling is a green house gas!!!!


It's amazing how progress and scientific advancements further human knowledge, ain't it, Z?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




It must be so comforting for you to have a vivid fantasy life.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

Bore-dicca has now moved on to the next Level of FAIL: _The Huge Cut And Paste_.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


You're the one arguing against a huge scientific consensus, because FoxNews.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




I triple dog dare you to find any mention by me of Fox News in relation to fracking and earthquakes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one arguing against a huge scientific consensus, because FoxNews.
> ...


It's your immersion in FoxNews that compels you to say anything to defend the indefensible.

I have shown throughout this thread links to increased earthquakes in numerous states where they have introduced fracking.

The science has been settled, and I'm so sorry that you have once again bittery clung to the losing argument.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




That just goes to show how ignorant you are.  I rarely watch Fox News...I bet you watch it more than I do.

Having lived in CA most of my life, I understand what causes earthquakes, and that they can happen anywhere in the world where tectonic plates have created fault lines.   Oklahoma is not immune to this phenom; and provided information regarding past earthquakes there. 

You are the bitter clinger to your bogus anti-fracking (anti-humans having affordable energy) religion.


----------



## Zander (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Fracking causes earthquakes!!
> ...



Oklahoma has a long history of seismic activity that predates fracking. Do I need to remind you that "Correlation is not causation"? You seem to have forgotten...


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Fracking causes earthquakes!!
> ...


yeah but, it hasn't advanced the brain enough as we see people can still be brainwashed.....so we have "GLOBULL warming" and then when it wasn't warming anymore or fast enough for them they had find a new name... so they came up with of ALL things the planet does naturally, *climate change...* and some of you still suck it right up as if OMG OMG OMG the CLIMATE IS CHANGING...in a few weeks it will be fall, then after that it will be winterwonderland and the brainwashed can make a snowman of Al Gore their dear leader....lol,


----------



## RGR (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Then Oklahoma should have a history of earthquakes.  It doesn't.



Of course it does. Similar swarms 60 years ago.

Geologist History shows Oklahoma earthquakes not new phenomenon News OK

May I recommend google prior to opening mouth and revealing….dumbass?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Fracking and earthquakes Scientists link rise in seismic activity in Oklahoma to increased oil and gas exploration - Americas - World - The Independent



How many people were killed or injured by these earthquakes?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2014)

RGR said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Then Oklahoma should have a history of earthquakes.  It doesn't.
> ...




*DOOOHHHH!*

*



*


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



How many people have these earthquakes killed or injured?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 29, 2014)

Zander said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Yes, but their seismic activity barely registered, and did not cause the damage we are seeing now.  The strength and number of earthquakes has increased due to fracking.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




What damage?  No one has posted a shred of evidence that any damage has occurred or that anyone has died or been injured.


----------



## RGR (Aug 29, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Yes, but their seismic activity barely registered, and did not cause the damage we are seeing now.  The strength and number of earthquakes has increased due to fracking.



No it hasn't. The original claim is that disposal wells do. There is a difference between disposal wells, and newly drilled wells hydraulically stimulated to produce oil and gas.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 29, 2014)

Sometime after the May 22, 2011 tornado in Joplin, I was living in Commerce, Oklahoma--just outside of Miami.
I had a cat named Maggie May and she poofed out, frantically darting from room to room.
I thought it was kind of funny, until a few minutes later an earthquake started shaking the walls of my apartment, knocking pictures off the wall.
I found myself doing the same thing my cat did just minutes beforehand, then I stood in the middle of a doorframe.
The quake had lasted 2-3 minutes maybe.

2011 Oklahoma earthquake - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Sometime after the May 22, 2011 tornado in Joplin, I was living in Commerce, Oklahoma--just outside of Miami.
> I had a cat named Maggie May and she poofed out, frantically darting from room to room.
> I thought it was kind of funny, until a few minutes later an earthquake started shaking the walls of my apartment, knocking pictures off the wall.
> I found myself doing the same thing my cat did just minutes beforehand, then I stood in the middle of a doorframe.
> ...




2011 is before the fracking boom got in high gear, isn't it?


----------



## Darlene (Aug 29, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Sometime after the May 22, 2011 tornado in Joplin, I was living in Commerce, Oklahoma--just outside of Miami.
> ...


I'm unsure.
I was just informing you that there was a pretty strong earthquake that did cause damage, even if it was minimal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2014)

Darlene said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Darlene said:
> ...



If it wasn't caused by fracking, then it's irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 29, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Like I said, I'm unsure if it was caused by fracking.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 29, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> > Two chunks of rock moving in relation to each other in an intermittent fashion. Are you seriously suggesting that you don't know what an earthquake/seismic event even IS?
> ...



Synth, there are two issues. One is called fracking, and one is called salt water disposal injection. Fracking, the process of ballooning a deep shale in order to get oil and/or gas out creates such small seismic activity that hyper-sensitive listening devices have to be deployed to even find it. Re-injecting produced water, on the other hand, can lubricate existing faults and prematurely release earth quake stresses. Those are the ones that people can feel.

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




What "damage?"


----------



## RGR (Aug 30, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> If it wasn't caused by fracking, then it's irrelevant to this discussion.



None of the quakes are claimed to be from fracking, but from disposal wells. Which have been doing their thing in Oklahoma probably longer than anyone on this forum has been alive.


----------

